# Hi To all the Polish Girls



## MacForMe (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Girls~

Welcome to MUT. i just can't keep up with all of ya. So, here is a general greeting!

All Polish girls, check out this thread here, you might find it helpful https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=8061

You all are gonna love it here. I dont speak Polish, but love the food! Everyone here at MuT is super nice and very knowledgeable.. Even Tony (MWAH!)

I'm Lauryn from NJ and a terrible MAC addict.. So, cant wait to see all of your posts!


----------



## natii4 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you very much :icon_love

This is our polish MUT http://www.wizaz.pl/forum/index.php?


----------



## Laura (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd with Lauryn on this one! Welcome to all the new girls today. I'm only a few miles away from ye in Ireland (well a good few miles!!)


----------



## jaroovka (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh! Thank you







(hi hi h I don't know what to say... I'm embarrased



)


----------



## MagJa (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *natii4* Thank you very much :icon_love 
This is our polish MUT http://www.wizaz.pl/forum/index.php?

Hello, hello


----------



## czarna.noc (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello girls





I can't wait to see you all here


----------



## Laura (Jun 15, 2005)

If ye cant understand certain abbreviations etc.. just shout &amp; one of us will help you out!! Make sure to check out our FOTD forums. That forum is dedicated to pics of us wearing make up! We post what we use on our faces every day so it gives others ideas etc..! So get posting pics!


----------



## Bhav (Jun 15, 2005)

A BIG hello to everyone!

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## Aga BJ (Jun 15, 2005)

kisses for everybody


----------



## Izabela (Jun 15, 2005)

*HI



*


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2005)

hello hello hello



if i could type what polish i could speak id tell you " hi! how are you? good! i love you give me kiss good nite"


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Aga BJ* kisses for everybody



daj mi buzi!!


----------



## MagJa (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* daj mi buzi!! You can write in Polish? Wow


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MagJa* You can write in Polish? Wow if you look closely my name is supposed to be bejbI but the i somehow got lost. i speak a little of it and write....daj mi buzi. i grew up with polish people so i picked it up.


----------



## Anya1976 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* Hey Girls~Welcome to MUT. i just can't keep up with all of ya. So, here is a general greeting!

You all are gonna love it here. I dont speak Polish, but love the food! Everyone here at MuT is super nice and very knowledgeable.. Even Tony (MWAH!)

I'm Lauryn from NJ and a terrible MAC addict.. So, cant wait to see all of your posts!

i'm 75% polish most of my family came here from poland not too long ago. my grandma spoke polish i just never learned more than the usual (grandma and grandpa) good morning goodnight i love you and then there is my fave dumbass which i use all the time lol
but hello to all you polish girls!!! polish power!!





chicago has the highest population of polish people outside of warsaw


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Meariel* 

Hello everybody!I just want to say, that this site is really fantastic!

I feel like "at home"



Or at wizaz.pl

Very talented, nice girls and of course great Tony!




Welcome to you Meariel! Welcome HOME!



Thanks for coming


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 15, 2005)

WELCOME TO MUT! i'm jennifer (duh) from new york.

do you all know each other or is it just coincidence we got so many polish girls signing up?!


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marigold19* 

I think that soon you'll have whole Wizaz.pl here







(WINK!) Oh it's amazing that so many have came to enjoy us. That wizaz.pl site looks great too! Happy to have all your polish women


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marigold19* I think that soon you'll have whole Wizaz.pl here



Thats great! More friends for us! More friends for them! More all around!


----------



## Malinka (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello, I'm polish girl too. I must repeat my opinion: Here it's really fanatstic. I feel like home, in my second home


----------



## Andi (Jun 15, 2005)

welcome all you girls. woah, youÂ´re so many, IÂ´ve lost track already *lol*

IÂ´m Andrea from Vienna, Austria (so weÂ´re actually living pretty "close")


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Ines* 

Hello girls (and boys




)!Nice to meet you








Welcome INES to MakeupTalk!


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome Zlosnica!





Originally Posted by *Zlosnica* 

Another polish girl says "hi" to everyone



Great site!


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MagJa* 

Hello, hello







Welcome to MakeupTalk Magja!


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *raspberry69* 




Hello



Im Polish as well



NICE to see u all







Welcome to MakeupTalk Rasberry69!


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *czarna.noc* 

Hello girls



I can't wait to see you all here








Czarna, Welcome to Makeuptalk!


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2005)

Which one is you? Can you post it here?





Originally Posted by *Zlosnica* 

Yeah, that's me



I put my picture also here : http://www.wizaz.pl/forum/showthread.php?t=31636&amp;page=3 , it took me almost whole year to show my face


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Zlosnica* 

http://www.wizaz.pl/forum/attachment...chmentid=98827 this one, of course - as in my avatar







Very cute!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey everyone!! I posted this already in Tony's thread to welcome all our new members from Poland, but since I just saw this... I'll copy it here too! LOL





Just want to give a HUGE welcome to all the girls that Vanilla_Sky brought over... there's so many of you, it's hard to keep up with all the individual welcomes, but hopefully you know that I'm including you all here!!! We are so glad that you all joined up, and I'm sure we'll get to know each of you better the more we talk.



Anyhooo, I'm Janelle, I'm 25 and am from NY. Glad to have you all here, and if you run into any problems, just ask!





So enjoy yourselves here, and WELCOME!!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 15, 2005)

WHoa,For any one that i missed a BIG WELCOME TO MUT!!!!

I am Gwendolyn from NY,and a mod on mut!We are so happy to have all of you wondeful girls join us.If any one has a question please feel free to pm myself or the other great mods here at mut!!!!



Have fun everyone and i look foward to reading all your posts!!!!!Hugs Gwendolyn


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *happygirl* HI everybody! Nice to meet you all here. I hope we would exchange ideas and have fun together, which we actually already do



Hey Happygirl i agree with you the fun has already begun





Welcome to mut,im Gwendolyn from ny,mod


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 15, 2005)

My goodness, havn't really been on the board but for a few minutes this morning, come on this afternoon and a flood from the polish girls



Just wanted to welcome all of you and say "hello". I think it is great to have people from all over on here, it makes it so interesting!! Your english has been just fine. Hope you guys stay on the board 

 Looking forward to reading your posts. By the way my name is Jennifer from California and I'm 34.


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 15, 2005)

Well! ALl i can say is, I had to make a General Welcome for ALL OUR NEW POLISH FRIENDS! Now we can get all those nice polish recipes.. mmmmmmm... now i am hungry..

Girls.. Welcome to MUT.. from me and everyone else who has posted or not.. Im glad you're here, as is the rest of us. its good to have people from all over join us..

Here is my lame attempt!

Powitanie *MUT*, Miłość wy cały


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome Polish women!! Glad to see so many! You have to tell us about all the wonderful Polish makeup, skin care, shopping, cooking, and other fun stuff! I've always wanted to visit Poland. My father left Poland when he was a child, and now he doesn't remember how to speak his native language. I think it is sad, but I want to learn the language, so I can maintain that connection to my family in Poland.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 16, 2005)

all to MUT. I am Marisol from San Francisco and I look forward to getting to know you all. If you need any help, please PM me or any other moderator. We are here to help. Have fun!


----------



## Angi74 (Sep 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* Hey Girls~Welcome to MUT. i just can't keep up with all of ya. So, here is a general greeting!

All Polish girls, check out this thread here, you might find it helpful https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=8061

You all are gonna love it here. I dont speak Polish, but love the food! Everyone here at MuT is super nice and very knowledgeable.. Even Tony (MWAH!)

I'm Lauryn from NJ and a terrible MAC addict.. So, cant wait to see all of your posts!



Thank You so much.


----------



## Aga BJ (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Angi74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank You so much. ooo, Angi



hello



Angi is so beautiful woman





Do you remember Polish girls from wizaz?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 6, 2007)

hehe, I do



such an old thread! Hello


----------



## Aga BJ (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hehe, I do



such an old thread! Hello



Vanilla


----------



## strawberry111 (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah. hello?


----------



## Amaterasu (Sep 25, 2007)

Polish Thread, that's great!

Hey all!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 25, 2007)

WELCOME!! I love this place, I am sure you all will also.


----------



## jakebabe (Sep 26, 2007)

This board is the best! I have learned so much from you all on your many posts!


----------



## BlueLagoon (Sep 26, 2007)

OMG so many polish girls....they are everywhere....?






Hello for everybody...all over the world...!


----------



## Estrelinha (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Polish girls!


----------



## sabbatha (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello all and greetz to all of you from wizaz;]


----------

